
Is your child a hacker? - blacktulip
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/20/is_your_child_a_hacker_liverpudlian_parents_handed_cyber_checklist/
======
StClaire
> Some circumstantial evidence suggests children with autism and Asperger's
> could be more vulnerable to becoming hackers

Someone thought printing that was a good idea?

------
ta12123123
Fuck, they got me.

~~~
travmatt
At first I was tryin to deny it, but once I got to the multiple email
addresses I couldn't anymore.

